

Hipmunks Design, Designed Years Ahead of Time (AKA, Don't Steal) - seanMeverett
http://seanmeverett.tumblr.com/post/37333468275/hipmunks-design-designed-years-ahead-of-time-aka

======
GVIrish
The original design looks a lot like a Gantt chart, did Bret Victor "steal"
that idea? Is there any indication that the folks at Hipmunk saw Victor's
design in the first place? It's not like Bret Victor was the first person to
put time on an x-axis and different options/items on the y-axis.

Seems like a bit of a stretch to accuse Hipmunk of stealing unless I'm missing
something.

